# problème de connexion ipod nano 5g sur mon pc



## soso57 (30 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour
j'ai un problème avec mon Ipod nano de 5ème génération. 
Lorsque je le branche sur mon pc, un message apparait:
"un Ipod est détecté, mais il n'est pas correctement identifié. Veuillez le déconnecter et le connecter à nouveau, puis réessayer."
A ce moment, la fenêtre avec mes vidéos faites avec le Ipod s'ouvre et se referme tout de suite. 

Seulement ça fait 20 fois que je le déconnecte et que je le reconnecte, et ça ne change rien. J'ai même essayé de faire menu+bouton central, mais toujours rien.
Par contre, le Ipod se met en charge.

J'ai bien la version la + récente de Itunes et je n'ai jamais eu ce problème avec mon ancien Ipod (3e génération)
Je ne peux pas non plus le réinitialiser puisque dès le branchement, me message s'affiche.

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider svp??


----------



## soso57 (30 Octobre 2009)

je vies d'essayer de brancher mon ancien Ipod (3g) sur le pc et il se passe la même chose. Après, j'ai essayé avec les 2 Ipods et l'ancien cable. Ca ne marche pas non plus


----------



## Billgrumeau (13 Novembre 2009)

Peux-être que ta prise USB n'est pas suffisamment alimentée en courant électrique. As-tu essayée une autre prise USB de ton ordi ? (sur mon Mac, la prise en façade semble un peu faible, j'ai dû le brancher derrière).


----------



## baplalol (12 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
pardon pour le detterage mais c'est peut etre mieux que de réouvrir une discussion.
Voila j'ai le meme probléme. J'ai essayé de réinitialiser l'iPod, de réinstaller iTunes, de changer de prise usb, de vider le dossier "Temp".... rien... mon iPod n'est plus reconnu.
Je l'ai branché sur un autre ordi et la, magique, ca marche. Je l'ai donc restaurer en pensant que ca allait a nouveau marcher sur mon pc... mais.. non 
Donc si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ca serait vraiment sympa !

Edit: J'ai oublier de preciser qu'apres m'avoir mis le message: "un Ipod est détecté, mais il n'est pas correctement identifié. Veuillez le déconnecter et le connecter à nouveau, puis réessayer.", il me met message d'erreur:
"C:/windows/sminst/BLservice a cessé de fonctionner" ou quelque chose comme ca

Edit 2: Mon iPod n'est plus garranti depuis 15jours..... ah non, 2 jours 

Edit 3: J'ai essayer avec un iPod shuffle, et il est reconnu!


----------

